# Auto Bilge stopped working



## Jim (Jul 22, 2018)

Super irritating. I get to camp and go to my boat and I notice water on the floor hovering above the drain. I immediately lift the back hatch and sure enough water is up to the tops of the batteries. I flick on the bilge and it starts pumping water out. So much for an Auto Bilge. There is no float on this model, just some electronic sensor. Im going to have to check to see if the fuse for the brown wire blew.


----------



## eshaw (Jul 22, 2018)

Mines not automatic. I flip the switch and if the float raises up a certain distance, completes the circuit and kicks on. I do like the idea of a manual setup in conjunction with it though.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 22, 2018)

Sounds like the switch vs the pump. As the fuse is to the main power to the pump not just the sensing circuit side. If you have a 3-way switch at the helm, check that, the auto position.

I wire my auto pumps directly to the battery for auto-start only, thereby eliminating the potential for switch failires.

Some of the auto pumps using field sensor technology, Johnson or Marpac, have ‘2 dots’ on the pump body that you wet your fingers & touch to turn it on. I do this routinely to check the pump operation and I also do that if I see water in the hull, but below the ‘activate’ level, for when I want to pump it dry.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 22, 2018)

As a backup to a BP internal float switch a second mechanical switch wired across the bypass dash switch would prevent a disaster. For boats in the water it's better than sinking at the dock!


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks for the info,much appreciated.

Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyboat (Jul 22, 2018)

Having a 2nd pump is always a good idea as long as there is space for one. I have one mounted at the rear and another one mounted midway up with a float as well, not enough room in the rear for both.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 22, 2018)

All good suggestions so far. 

One more...I have a Marpac with the water sensors. I didn't feel that my pump was going on properly.

When I pulled the pump, what I found was...if I CLEANED the sensors, the pump worked just fine. 

Bilges collect all sorts of debris and fluids. Gasoline overflows when I fill the tank; oil when I add too much to the tank, air-borne nonsense and pollen. 

I have added a bar of soap to my bilge. One other fishing site had that suggestion and it makes a lot of sense. In fact, that bar is just about gone so I will drop another one in soon. Every time it rains or I get water in the bilge from any source, the soap does its job.

rich


----------



## jethro (Jul 23, 2018)

richg99 said:


> When I pulled the pump, what I found was...if I CLEANED the sensors, the pump worked just fine.



Yep, that was the issue with mine, a Johnson Controls unit. It was dirty and when I cleaned it all was well again. I make a point to run the hose into the bilge once a month to check that. 

Never thought about a secondary float switch, I may have to wire one of those up.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 23, 2018)

*"Never thought about a secondary float switch, I may have to wire one of those up.
"*

That is not only a great idea, but I just found my old float switch and I think I have a spare pump here, too. 
rich


----------



## gnappi (Jul 25, 2018)

jethro said:


> >>SNIP<< I make a point to run the hose into the bilge once a month to check that.



THAT is a very good idea, THANKS!


----------



## eshaw (Jul 26, 2018)

Redundancy is nice but are you aware when the primary unit fails for what ever reason?


----------



## richg99 (Jul 26, 2018)

If I added a secondary pump, I'd put it's float switch an inch above the primary pump switch. 

That way, when/if the primary pump fails, the secondary pump keeps the boat from swamping. A look into the bilge (which I do every time I lower my engine after a tow) would show a whole lot of water that shouldn't be there, but not enough to sink the boat. If the boat was left at its mooring, then the operator ought to check the bilge every time he visits or uses his boat.

Your point is well taken... A secondary pump, put at exactly the same level of the primary, would disguise a primary pump failure.

rich


----------



## gnappi (Jul 26, 2018)

eshaw said:


> Redundancy is nice but are you aware when the primary unit fails for what ever reason?



Good point, and an easy fix. 

Change the manual bypass switch with one that is lit, then only when the backup float switch is working will the switch light up. As a side benefit this will show whether or not the fuse is intact when EITHER the internal float or backup float activate. A blown fuse / circuit breaker or wiring problem will not turn on the light.

One can go nuts with preemptive fixes on what if scenarios, but nothing takes the place of either a mental or written pre-launch checklist. At my age, I'm SERIOUSLY considering writing one up and having it laminated


----------



## richg99 (Jul 27, 2018)

Gary.. I have a checklist on my phone. But, what happens over time is..... I forget to check it. Duhhhhh


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Gary.. I have a checklist on my phone. But, what happens over time is..... I forget to check it. Duhhhhh



:LOL2: I do the same thing!


----------



## gnappi (Jul 27, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Gary.. I have a checklist on my phone. But, what happens over time is..... I forget to check it. Duhhhhh



Yup, I made a checklist last night, took a pic of it on my phone, was in a hurry this morning and you guessed it, I didn't look at the checklist and "almost" forgot the plug. The transom was right at the waterline when I said to myself, did I??? Nope I almost missed it! Luckily I only did that once in the 1970's


----------



## richg99 (Jul 27, 2018)

On one of my tinnys, I have PUT PLUG IN taped above the engine tilt mechanism. I have to bend down right there to remove the Transom Support...so I hope I will see it, just in case.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 27, 2018)

Okay, you guys pushed me into putting the label on BOTH tinnys now. Thanks.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 28, 2018)

I need to put one on the dash that says "Close Garage Door".


----------



## thedude (Jul 28, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I need to put one on the dash that says "Close Garage Door".


Wait you park a car in the garage! Lucky!


----------



## richg99 (Jul 28, 2018)

He didn't say that he parked his CAR in the garage. It is probably his BOAT this causes his concern.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 28, 2018)

In regards to an auto bilge pump not functioning due to being dirty, I must keep clean bilges, as I have never had one foul up. 

Try doing what I do ... *add a squirt of Joy dishwashing detergent into the bilge* ... any water in there or with any rain water left in there, sloshes it around and helps keep everything clean!


----------



## richg99 (Jul 28, 2018)

Re Liquid soap...or, you can just drop a partially used bar of soap in there. 

That way, you get a new one for your next bath. It'll drive your wife nuts trying to figure out where your soap has been going.

Ha Ha. rich


----------



## thedude (Jul 28, 2018)

DaleH said:


> In regards to an auto bilge pump not functioning due to being dirty, I must keep clean bilges, as I have never had one foul up.
> 
> Try doing what I do ... *add a squirt of Joy dishwashing detergent into the bilge* ... any water in there or with any rain water left in there, sloshes it around and helps keep everything clean!


I've heard dawn is better at cutting grease but agree with this approach.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 28, 2018)

Seriously, ( for once)..

cleaning those contacts on a regular basis is a necessity, however you do it.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 28, 2018)

richg99 said:


> He didn't say that he parked his CAR in the garage. It is probably his BOAT this causes his concern.



Haha. I'm parked in the driveway but the wife's car is in the garage. I think it is no exaggeration to say we double back to check the garage door about 50% of the time. We have even called the neighbor a few times to check for us when we are too far away to turn around. So far we have never left it open, but there is always a first time I guess. Yesterday, wife and I were about 2 blocks away. Regular routine -- "Did we close the garage door?" We don't remember so I turn back. We were yakking it up while we drove by the house and then two blocks away again, and you got it. I had to ask again --"Did you see if it was closed?". Kinda sad I know.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 28, 2018)

If I hadn't double checked my own garage door twice this week, I'd have a laugh at your expense. But...I'm twice as old as you are so I have a better excuse.

Ha Ha rich


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2018)

Boats at the shop getting the bilge and transducer fixed. He will be putting in a float switch too. I am hoping to get it back by tomorrow.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 1, 2018)

Go fishin' at the earliest possible time!


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 1, 2018)

gnappi said:


> jethro said:
> 
> 
> > >>SNIP<< I make a point to run the hose into the bilge once a month to check that.
> ...



^^^^

So simple...makes so much sense...never would have thought to do it.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 1, 2018)

We had the pressure switch go bad in our basin pump in the house a couple of months ago. So they aren't really much better than a normal float switch. I've had a float switch where the metal ball inside got stuck and it didn't pump out the boat. I've also had stuff block the float switch from lifting up but that was my fault for not keeping it clear around the switch. I've also had a pump get an air bubble in the line and not be able to pump out the water. So just keep an eye out on things like the float switch, pump and lines.


----------

